# Shrimp for Redfish



## ksangler (Dec 22, 2007)

Have caught some redfish on artificials before, but have not used shrimp. What is the best way to fish them on the bottom or under a cork? Which works best live or dead shrimp?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*depends on current and depth*

We use a fishfinder rig, egg weight, swivel, circle hook.

Finger Mullet will catch em and pinfish won't kill them so quick though.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Srimp for Redfish*

I was raised over on Wolf Creek(Baldwin Co.) and a favorite bait for big redfish was salted Jumbo shrimp.

We had no refrigeration, and, by necessity, salted them. It made them tough. 

Just behead, put into a jar, add salt and lid then let them brine for a couple of days..

To use: Thread the entire shrimp on a big, possibly 5/0 hook, and use with fishfinder as described above. JMHO C2


----------



## kiloisme (Oct 8, 2010)

Haven't had much luck with shrimp when fishing for reds, but they sure do enjoy live pinfish.


----------

